# Was ist so toll an ... Sandbox-Spielen?



## michaelJB (2. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Was ist so toll an ... Sandbox-Spielen?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Was ist so toll an ... Sandbox-Spielen?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. Januar 2015)

Ich finde Open-World in Einzelspieler-Titeln eigentlich gar nicht so gut. Was nützt mir die tollste Welt, wenn ich ganz allein auf ihr bin? Dann lieber eine packende Inszenierung auf Kosten der Handlungsfreiheit. In MMOs ist das freilich was ganz Anderes, komischerweise geht aber genau dort der Trend eher in die andere Richtung...


----------



## shippy74 (2. Januar 2015)

Das tolle daran ist das man selbst das Spiel Tempo bestimmt, du kannst tun und lassen was du willst, kannst dir alles in ruhe ansehen und meist gibts noch irgendwas doofes zum Sammeln, das absolut keinen Wert hat und einen auch nicht weiter bringt und trotzdem macht es Spaß sich auf die Suche zu begeben. Man hat halt alle Zeit der Welt um im Spiel das zu machen was man in Real nie machen würde, von Autos Klauen bis Passanten verprügeln usw. Dazu kommt das man sich Missionen meist noch aussuchen kann wie man gerade Lust hat.
All das in einer schönen Welt mit einer Menge Fahrzeuge ist für mich das A und O was diese Spiele ausmacht. Ich kauf fast nur solche Spiele. Da dort für mich auch das Preis Leistungsverhältnis stimmt. Viel mehr Spielzeit bei gleichen Preis   wie eines Schlauchlevel Games.


----------



## Stancer (2. Januar 2015)

Weil es immer besser ist selbst etwas zu erschaffen, anstatt etwas von jemand anderem erschaffenes zu nutzen !

Nen selbst gebackener Kuchen kommt immer besser (sofern er schmeckt) als nen Kuchen vom Bäcker !
Das selbst verwirklichte Heimprojekt kommt immer besser als etwas von der Stange zu nehmen !
Selber einen Marathon zu laufen ist besser als jemandem dabei zu zuschauen !

Und so ist es eben auch in Spielen ! Vorgefertigte Inhalte mit oder ohne Guides "abzuspielen" kann fast jeder ! Themen-Park MMO´s sind so aufgebaut, das auch der dümmste Spieler zum Erfolg kommt.
Bei Sandbox ist dies nicht so. Dort sind Intelligenz und Kreativität stark gefordert ! Wer das nicht hat oder will, wird in Sandboxspielen nichts erreichen !


----------



## psyhead82 (2. Januar 2015)

Das erste Sandbox Spiel mit dem ich als alter pve online spieler richtig, richtig, richtig Spaß habe ist Trove.
Ist grad in der open Beta und ich kann es jedem wärmstens empfehlen der Mmmos und Dungeons mag.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Januar 2015)

Star Wars Galaxies ist und bleibt der Godfather of Sandbox-MMO! - R.I.P.


----------



## HalloweenDemon (2. Januar 2015)

Wo ist EVE Online ?
Wenn was Sandbox ist dann ja wohl das.
CCP hat den Sandkasten gebaut, jedem ne Handvoll Sand in die Hand gedrückt und ohne viel Erklärung (Thema Tutorial ^^) los geschickt zum Spielen...


----------



## Flecky (2. Januar 2015)

Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt. Eve Online mit seiner über 10 Jährigen Geschichte fehlt ja sowas von eindeutig und ist mit Abstand mit dem besten Community-Support gesegnet den es je gegeben hat und gibt.
Aber wie man an den als Beispiel genannten Spielen sieht, Eve ist eben nichts für die Masse, aber Masse hat wie bekannt keine Klasse. Und so bin ich froh das Eve durch seine komplexe Art auch einen echt guten "Blödmann"-Filter eingebaut hat. Eine relativ kleine aber verschworene Community und ein Spiel das man selbst nach Jahren nicht erfasst hat, mir geht es jedenfalls manchmal so , und immer wieder fordert.


----------



## mennex (2. Januar 2015)

Ein Artikel über Sandbox Spiele und der wahrscheinlich größte Sandkasten mit "EVE Online" fehlt.  
Nur irgendso ein Zeug wie DayZ und Minecraft, aber man muss sagen, dass ist vielleicht auch ein Vorteil an EVE das es eben nur ein Spiel für eine kleinere Menge Menschen ist. Trotzdem wäre eine erwähnung nicht falsch gewesen.


----------



## Googlehupf (2. Januar 2015)

Ein schöner ausführlicher Artikel – vielen Dank dafür.

Was mich jedoch sehr verwirrt hat, war diese Vermengung von Offener Welt und Sandkasten. Ich kann mich nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass GTA und ähnliche als Sandkastenspiele bezeichnet werden (nach der (eigenen?) Definition des Autors wohl aber zu recht).

Was für mich ein Sandkasten und damit ein Sandkastenspiel ausmachen, ist die freie Verfügung über die Spielwelt. Ich kann sie komplett umgestalten, mit jedem Objekt interagieren und mich frei in ihr bewegen. Bei GTA, zum Beispiel, kann ich mich zwar frei bewegen und mit vielem interagieren, aber ich kann die Spielwelt bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht verändern. Und auch bei Rollenspielen kann das nicht.

Der Autor hat ja selbst geschrieben, dass Open World und Sandbox oft gleichgestellt benutzt werden, obwohl ich das persönlich noch gar nicht erlebt habe. Ich hätte mir in den folgenden Zeilen jedoch dann ob dieser Erkenntnis eine bessere Trennung zwischen diesen beiden Spielmechanismen gewünscht.

Eher ein Sandkastenspiel war für mich z.B. „Stunts“, auch wenn das Spielprinzip nicht sehr umfangreich war und es wohl eher ins Genre Rennspielpuzzle oder sowas fällt. Aber es hatte mehr Sandkastenfeeling als GTA. An diesem Spiel ist auch irgendwie nichts Open World, was mir als gutes Beispiel dient, dass die beiden (Sandbox und Open World) nicht in einem zwingenden Zusammenhang stehen.


----------



## BiJay (2. Januar 2015)

Find auch fragwürdig, DayZ, GTA und andere Open World Titel als Sandbox zu bezeichnen. Wo kann man sich in diesen Titel eine Sandburg o.ä. bauen? Es geht doch darum seiner Kreativität freien Lauf zu lassen und eine eigene Welt zu erschaffen oder nach seinen Ideen zu formen.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Januar 2015)

Flecky schrieb:


> Aber wie man an den als Beispiel genannten Spielen sieht, Eve ist eben nichts für die Masse, aber Masse hat wie bekannt keine Klasse. Und so bin ich froh das Eve durch seine komplexe Art auch einen echt guten "Blödmann"-Filter eingebaut hat.





			
				Stancer schrieb:
			
		

> Und so ist es eben auch in Spielen ! Vorgefertigte Inhalte mit oder ohne  Guides "abzuspielen" kann fast jeder ! Themen-Park MMO´s sind so  aufgebaut, das auch der dümmste Spieler zum Erfolg kommt.



schon traurig, dass einige offenbar nicht in der lage sind, ihre eigene meinung zu äußern, ohne gleichzeitig andere zu beleidigen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (2. Januar 2015)

mennex schrieb:


> ..dass ist vielleicht auch ein Vorteil an EVE das es eben nur ein Spiel für eine kleinere Menge Menschen...


Also mit deutlich über einer halben Million Spieler ist EVE aber sicher kein Nischenprodukt, sondern bewegt sich IMHO wohl eher im Mittelfeld, was Spielerzahlen angeht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. Januar 2015)

Googlehupf schrieb:


> Was für mich ein Sandkasten und damit ein Sandkastenspiel ausmachen, ist die freie Verfügung über die Spielwelt


Finde ich auch. Zu einem richtigen Sandkasten gehört, dass man die Spielwelt selbst formen kann.



shippy74 schrieb:


> Viel mehr  Spielzeit bei gleichen Preis   wie eines Schlauchlevel Games.


Kommt aber immer drauf an, was diese Spielzeit an Qualität hat. Ein langes Spiel ist leicht erstellt, ein Spiel, dass lange Spaß macht, nicht so leicht...


----------



## Stancer (2. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schon traurig, dass einige offenbar nicht in der lage sind, ihre eigene meinung zu äußern, ohne gleichzeitig andere zu beleidigen.



Wo beleidige ich jemanden ? Die Aussage "der dümmste Spieler" bezieht sich ja nicht auf eine bestimmte Person oder Personengruppe, sondern beschreibt den allgemeinen Schwierigkeitsgrad in Themenpark-MMO´s ! 

Schwierigkeit definiert sich auch nicht allein durch Bossgegner, die Millionen TP haben und jeden mit 1 Schlag umhauen. Mit Schwierigkeit in Sandboxspielen ist vor allem gemeint, das der Spieler sich selbst mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzen muss. Er muss lernwillig sein. EVE ist da ja ein gutes Beispiel. Es gibt dort ein Tutorial, das einem die Basics erklärt und danach heisst es "viel Spass" ! Dann ist der Spieler auf sich gestellt und muss ständig dazulernen und analysieren ! Und das meinte ich mit meiner Aussage. Ein dummer Spieler, der lernunwillig ist wird in Spielen wie EVE nicht sehr weit kommen !


----------



## belakor602 (2. Januar 2015)

Für mich braucht man für Sandboxspiel vor allem eines: Freunde.
Habe Eve Online und auch diverse andere Sandbox Spiele ausprobiert, konnte nie darin Spaß haben. Dann letztens Terraria-4pack mit ein paar Freunden gekauft, und gezockt und siehe da mit Freunden macht es doch sehr viel Spaß. Aber alleine kann ich in Sandboxen nichts anfangen. Konnte ich schon als kleines Kind nicht . Ich schätze mal ich bin einfach zu faul/unkreativ um mir selber Ziele zu setzen. Als Gruppe von Freunden gibts immer einen der die Initiative ergreift, oder wir gemeinsam durch Dialog auf ein Ziel kommen.

Was der Grund auch immer wirklich ist, ich brauche Freunde um so ein Spiel geniessen zu können. Alleine habe ich keinen Spaß daran.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2015)

also, ich bin der klassische Singleplayer-Spieler, der so was wie eine Story haben möchte. Multi spiele ich nur, wenn das Spielprinzip wettbewerbsartig ist, also Shooter oder Rennspiele. Und bei Open-World-Titeln habe ich zwar einerseits eine große Freude, da "rumzulaufen", aber auf der anderen Seite will ich gar nicht zu viel rumprobieren oder rumprobieren müssen, sondern möchte gerne klar vorgegebene Ziele. Ich mache zwar z.B. bei Skyrim auf dem Weg zum nächsten Quest-Eintrag immer mal hier und da in einem Dungeon oder einer Burg Halt und suche neue Nebenquests, aber so was wie Kräuter sammeln und Tränke brauen oder Schmieden oder 2-3 Stunden einfach nur die Welt erkunden hasse ich...   Mit Spielen wie Stalker oder Morrowind bin ich z.B. überhaupt nicht klargekommen, und noch "schlimmer" wäre für mich ein Titel, in dem man quasi gar keine vorgegebene Aufgabe hat, sondern einfach nur gucken soll, was man mit den Dingen in der Welt alles so machen kann...


----------



## Desotho (2. Januar 2015)

Ist ein wenig schade, dass bei den MMO's Everquest als Sandbox Spiel aufgeführt und Ultima Online unter den Tisch fallen gelassen wird.
Aber immerhin wurde Wow nicht als Sandbox Titel aufgeführt


----------



## TheSinner (2. Januar 2015)

-doppelpost, sorry-


----------



## TheSinner (2. Januar 2015)

Desotho schrieb:


> Ist ein wenig schade, dass bei den MMO's Everquest als Sandbox Spiel aufgeführt und Ultima Online unter den Tisch fallen gelassen wird.
> Aber immerhin wurde Wow nicht als Sandbox Titel aufgeführt




Tja.. an Handlungsfreiheit ist UO halt bis heute unerreicht, kein SWG, kein DAoC kamen da heran und moderne MMOs ohnehin nicht. Das heißt nicht, dass alles gut war - aber einigen Features wein ich heut noch nach (z.B. dem kongenialen Hausbau, der völligen Freiheit der Charakterentwicklung umd dem Fokus auf Events statt Quests, es gab ja nicht eine einzige Quest in UO damals - und doch mehr zu tun als in den meisten MMOs die auch Jahre danach herauskamen). Hachja Drachenfels, ich vermiss dich und das Projekt Götterdämmerung... als wir damals Trinsic einfach zur RP-Stadt erklärt haben und ich, meinem Kenntnisstand nach, mit das erste Bordell in einem MMO gründete :o). Aber ich vermiss auch so einfache Kleinigkeiten wie den Nervenkitzel des potentiellen Überfalls (bzw. des potentiallen Opfers) im Dungeon - wer Ogre Lords gefarmt hat, weiß wovon ich red. 

Schönen Gruß an der Stelle mal an diejenigen die damals mitdefiniert haben was Sandbox eigentlich wirklich heißt im MMO-Segment.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Januar 2015)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Tja.. an Handlungsfreiheit ist UO halt bis heute unerreicht, kein SWG,



SWG stand dem damals in nichts nach, wie ich finde.
Dann das hier:


TheSinner schrieb:


> dem kongenialen Hausbau, der völligen Freiheit der Charakterentwicklung umd dem Fokus auf Events statt Quests, es gab ja nicht eine einzige Quest in UO damals



gab es auch in SWG alles.


----------



## Desotho (2. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube da bringt das aufrechnen nict soviel.
UO hatte schon ein paar Freiheiten mehr, und sei es nur die Möglichkeit ein Buch zu schreiben oder einen Gegenstand in die Spielwelt zu stellen der da dann auch braucht.
SWG hatte vor allem das weitaus bessere Crafting System und andere Sachen wie z.B. Spielerstädte haben bestehende Ideen erweitert.
Man merket auf jeden Fall, dass Ralph Koster bei beiden seine Hände drin hatte. Ich wünschte der Mann würde nochmal ein MMO machen.


----------



## Stancer (2. Januar 2015)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Tja.. an Handlungsfreiheit ist UO halt bis heute unerreicht, kein SWG, kein DAoC kamen da heran und moderne MMOs ohnehin nicht. Das heißt nicht, dass alles gut war - aber einigen Features wein ich heut noch nach (z.B. dem kongenialen Hausbau, der völligen Freiheit der Charakterentwicklung umd dem Fokus auf Events statt Quests, es gab ja nicht eine einzige Quest in UO damals - und doch mehr zu tun als in den meisten MMOs die auch Jahre danach herauskamen). Hachja Drachenfels, ich vermiss dich und das Projekt Götterdämmerung... als wir damals Trinsic einfach zur RP-Stadt erklärt haben und ich, meinem Kenntnisstand nach, mit das erste Bordell in einem MMO gründete :o). Aber ich vermiss auch so einfache Kleinigkeiten wie den Nervenkitzel des potentiellen Überfalls (bzw. des potentiallen Opfers) im Dungeon - wer Ogre Lords gefarmt hat, weiß wovon ich red.
> 
> Schönen Gruß an der Stelle mal an diejenigen die damals mitdefiniert haben was Sandbox eigentlich wirklich heißt im MMO-Segment.



Ja, das war ne geile Zeit. Heute allerdings auch überhaupt nicht mehr möglich, denn die Community ist seitdem stark verjüngt und weniger reif. Vor WoW haben sich die "Jugendlichen" kaum für MMO´s interessiert. Das soll nun auch nicht negativ klingen aber es ist ja so, das die Masse der Jugendlichen "Action" will anstatt freundliches Miteinander ! Wie im echten Leben halt auch. Gute Gespräche in freundlicher Atmosphäre lernt man auch erst später zu schätzen !

Man sieht es ja, wenn heutzutage ein Spiel mit Open PvP und Full-Loot raus kommt. Dann besteht das Spiel zu gefühlten 95% aus Gankern und man kann keine 10m weit laufen ohne von irgendwem angegriffen zu werden.
In UO spielten mindestens 3/4 der Spieler normal, halfen einander. Es gab Playerkiller aber selbst die besaßen Anstand. Spieler, die gerade ausgeraubt wurden, wurden nicht ein 2. mal ausgeraubt. Ganker gab es eigentlich nur ganz wenige !

Das beste in UO war immernoch der Start. Ich loggte das erste mal ein und sofort kam ein Spieler auf mich zu und sprach mich an ob er mich etwas herumführen soll. Er gab mir Ausrüstung und zeigte mir alles und nahm sich mehrere Stunden Zeit für mich. Heute absolut undenkbar, da haben die Leute eher Angst, man könnte das nächste Level 2min vor Ihnen erreichen !


----------



## MadFox80 (2. Januar 2015)

Jemand mal bei Starbound reingeschaut? Total klasse, auch wenn ich eigentlich ein Grafikjunkie bin


----------



## gin0v4 (3. Januar 2015)

"Was ist so toll an ... Sandbox-Spielen?" 
Genau das frage ich mich auch immer wieder...


----------



## Imba-Noob (3. Januar 2015)

Dass noch jemand Hunter kennt hätte ich icht gedacht! Klasse Spiel aber recht unbekannt. Vor allem stand ich damals vor allem auf RPGs, Adventures und Strategiespiele, aber dieses taktikshooter-ÄHNLICHE Spiel hats mir echt angetan.

Erwähnenswert wäre noch die Might & Magic-RPG-Reihe mit riesiger Spielwelt, die frei begehbar ist. Nur die Stärke der Monster schränken Gebiete und Quests ein und auch diese lassen sich mit Geschick umgehen.


----------



## Imba-Noob (3. Januar 2015)

gin0v4 schrieb:


> "Was ist so toll an ... Sandbox-Spielen?"
> Genau das frage ich mich auch immer wieder...



Steht doch im Artikel. In erster Linie riesige frei begehbare Spielwelt mit vielen Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten und kein lineares An die Hand nehmen. Oftmals erfährt man erst während des Spielens, worum es eigentlich geht und was man machen "muss".


----------



## Monalye (3. Januar 2015)

Flecky schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt. Eve Online mit seiner über 10 Jährigen Geschichte fehlt ja sowas von eindeutig und ist mit Abstand mit dem besten Community-Support gesegnet den es je gegeben hat und gibt.
> Aber wie man an den als Beispiel genannten Spielen sieht, Eve ist eben nichts für die Masse, aber Masse hat wie bekannt keine Klasse. Und so bin ich froh das Eve durch seine komplexe Art auch einen echt guten "Blödmann"-Filter eingebaut hat. Eine relativ kleine aber verschworene Community und ein Spiel das man selbst nach Jahren nicht erfasst hat, mir geht es jedenfalls manchmal so , und immer wieder fordert.




Ich hoffe, das dieser "Blödmann-Filter" (nannte man das früher nicht "Noob-Filter"?  ) nicht allzu krass ist, ich fange heute mit diesem Spiel an. Ich werde von meinem Vereinsleiter in EVE angelernt, mein Clan spielt das seit langem. Bei einem Treffen hab ich schon mal zugeschaut dabei, als sie es gespielt haben, hat sehr komplex ausgesehen. Ich möchte mich aber nicht dem Kämpfen ausrichten, sondern dem Farmen.

Ich würde mir mal ein Sandbox-Spiel wünschen, in dem man nach Herzenslust suchen und farmen kann, jeden Stein umdrehen muss, in jede Kiste gucken, ich liebe Items suchen. Wo das Suchen von Items das primäre Spielziel ist und man sich damit immer bessere Sachen zusammenbauen kann. Also für ein Item braucht es beispielsweise 10 Teile, die in einem bestimmten Gebiet zu suchen sind. Dazu kann man Kräuter sammeln und damit Heilsäfte machen, umso seltener die Kräuter, desto bessere Säfte, also alles steigerungsfähig, levelbar. Ohne Gegner die einen dabei töten können, ohne Mobs die man umhaun muss, weil sie an einer Kiste hocken, die man öffnen möchte. Ohne Bosse, die man töten muss, weil nur er ein wichtiges Teil dropt. Nein, alles soll in der Landschaft zu finden sein. Seltenere Dinge natürlich besser versteckt, mit niedrigerer Dropchance.

Die gefundenen Teile kann man mit seltenen Items pimpen, wodurch sie noch höherwertiger und seltener werden, man kann sie gegen andere tolle Items tauschen, oder in einem Ingame-Auktionshaus ohne Echtgeld verkaufen. Diese Items sollen sowas wie Sammelgegenstände sein, keine Waffen, Rüstungen oder so. Sondern zb. Artefakte, Statuen usw. denen man mit Verbesserungen zb eine neue Farbe, oder eine andere Eigenschaft verpassen kann. 

So ein Sammel- und Farm-Sandbox würd ich mir mal so sehr wünschen. Allerdings soll nichts selbst anbauen gehen, wie zb. irgendwelche Kräuter oder so, nein, alles muss gefunden und gefarmt werden.
Dieses "Sammel-Gen" in mir ist auch schuld, warum ich bei manchen Spielen um soviel länger brauche als andere Spieler. Warum ich ein RAGE erst nach 50 Stunden fertig habe, weil ich die komischen Kräuter jedesmal suche usw., ich suche in jedem Game alles ab. Oder Borderlands, da kann ich nicht vorbeigehen, wenn ich es aus allen Richtungen blinken sehe, ich dreh da immer alles um, mach immer alles auf. Darum brauch ich für manche Spiele echt endlos und komm sehr langsam voran, wo andere das längst zweimal durch haben.

Falls es sowas schon gibt, ich es aber bisher nicht mitbekommen habe, dann bitte immer her mit dem Namen, das hol ich mir sofort


----------



## TheSinner (4. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> gab es auch in SWG alles.



Allerdings eben nicht im selben Ausmaß, insbesondere nicht das Housing System - in UO waren es ja nicht mehr nur "deeds" mit vorgefertigten Häusern, es waren frei bebaubare Flächen auf denen man auch die Grundform des Hauses völlig frei definiert hat (nicht in der Basisversion von UO, kam später hinzu), d.h. man konnte in einem Wasserfall leben, zwei Türme bauen und sie miteinander per Luftbrücke verbinden oder einen Friedhof designen, eine Burg, egal was. Man plante all das in einem Blueprint-mode und am Ende bezahlte man dann die Kosten für das Design und konnte anschließend frei alle möglichen Gegenstände darin platzieren. Das ist, in diesem Ausmaß, soweit mir bekannt unerreicht (einzig das neue Everquest könnte in dieselbe Bresche hauen).

Was das Questsystem angeht.. klar, SWG war sehr frei in der Hinsicht (insbesondere vor Legacy Quest) und natürlich konnte man das auch ignorieren etc. aber allein die Existenz von Leveln als solchen ist halt für mich schon wieder eine Eingrenzung, das ist aber natürlich wesentlich subjektiver als das Thema Hausbau .

In den Grundzügen war UO halt nie als ein MMO wie es heute definiert würde geplant sondern als interaktive alternative Welt, weit mehr geprägt vom Gedanken einer persistenten Welt in der man ein virtuelles Leben lebt(e) - das natürlich ist dann auch SWG geglückt, keine Frage. Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung heraus ging das in UO nur eben noch "freier" von statten.

Hachja, wenn doch BioWare und Bethesda sich hinsetzten und in Kooperation eine Mischung aus UO+SWG herausbrächten (vom Spielkonzept her)... das wär was, da würd ich gern noch ein weiteres Abo neben ESO bezahlen für. Freilich das ist natürlich bloßes Wunschdenken, der Markt dafür ist einfach zu gering und so prophezeie ich "Life is feudal" leider schlechte Karten, auch wenn es noch so sehr in Richtung von UO und Co. gehen wird...

@Stancer:
Die selige Anfangszeit war natürlich großartig, keine Frage. Auch ich wurde sofort integriert und habe dann auch selbst sehr viel dazu beigetragen Andere zu integrieren in der Folge dessen. Ich weiß noch als die, damals noch so genannten, "CS Kiddies" (jaja man war damals nicht so reif wie heut, ich gebs ja zu) plötzlich UO für sich entdeckten und man andere Spieler alleine schon anhand von Namen wie "m4mb0 h3x3" getötet hat als Statement. Bis heut wähl ich mir ausschließlich lore-passende Figurennamen wo auch immer es mich hinverschlägt, Relikt dieser Zeiten. Ich geb auch zu dass ich mit Leuten wie "xxxPussySlayaxxx" einfach nicht in Gruppen spiele bzw. auch nicht mit ihnen handle, das ist einfach eine Marotte von mir und die Erfahrung lehrt dass Menschen mit solchd ebilen Namen meist eben auch nicht unbedingt eine Bereicherung für die Gruppe sind, wenn man halt doch mal zusammen gestrandet ist. Ich liebe meine Vorurteile


----------

